# Conectar radio control al pc



## cralmopa (Ene 14, 2007)

hola me interesa saber como puedo conectar un puerto de de la pc al  control remoto de un carro de radio control para que pueda manejarlo por la pc y asi lo pueda mover en cualquier sentido y con que programa lo puedo manejar. si alguien tiene esta información para poder llevar acabo este trabajo, quisiera que me la proporcione,  le anticipo las gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ene 26, 2007)

Hola, haga lo posible por no escribir en mayúsculas, en cuanto a su pregunta, hay controles que incluyen un puerto serial para estabelcer comunicación con otros dispositivos, seguramente ya existe software para establecer la comunicación, esto lo vi en una revista de radio contro que compre pero no recuerdo marcas ni nada .

Si no se disponde un auto de esos, pues lo que haré yo en un proyecto que tengo en mente es, programar en visual basic y utilizar un pic16f877, sin embargo yo modificaré toda la circuitería y solo dejaré intacto el mecanismo del coche.

Para la transmisión Rf utilizaré unos módulos que compre en http://www.electronicaestudio.com/rfestudio.htm

De esta manera me evitaré hacer el tranceptor pues no dispongo de mucho tiempo.

Saludos y espero le sirva la información. por cierto moveré esto a radio control


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 19, 2008)

Lo mas sencillo... puerto paralelo y reles, y programa...mmm... vb6


----------



## grey (Feb 27, 2009)

hola a todo! soy estudiante de ing de telecom y estoy elaborando un carro a control remoto pero controlado por radiofrecuencia, pero tiene que llevar un micro controlador y no se como.. ya tengo el carro que sera el receptor pero lo mas dificil es que no se como hacer el transmisor osea el control remoto.por favor responder ...grey


----------



## diego_z (Feb 27, 2009)

grey dijo:
			
		

> hola a todo! soy estudiante de ing de telecom y estoy elaborando un carro a control remoto pero controlado por radiofrecuencia, pero tiene que llevar un micro controlador y no se como.. ya tengo el carro que sera el receptor pero lo mas dificil es que no se como hacer el transmisor osea el control remoto.por favor responder ...grey


tal ves algo como esto te orientara a lo que quieres lograr http://www.informaciónlaser.net/franpr/tecnica/psxrc/psxrc.html
suerte


----------



## grey (Mar 11, 2009)

hola, gracias por tu información, la aprovechare al maximo.


----------



## grey (Mar 11, 2009)

en mi montaje estamos es utilizando es motor dc, y lo queremos controlar por un micro. un atmega 8 pero no sabemos controlar necesitamos el circuito del receptor y el emisor q no sea tan complicado , que sea facil y economico.


----------



## solucion-electronica (Abr 15, 2009)

Hola grey hace poco realize un carro a control remoto , use modulos rf y funciono bastante bien , ademas de eso tenia una camara inalambrica para ver a traves del televisor por donde iba el carro , puedes ver el carro en este link YouTube - control remoto  si necesitas una mejor orientacion contactame


----------



## totito (Jun 14, 2010)

solucion-electronica dijo:


> Hola grey hace poco realize un carro a control remoto , use modulos rf y funciono bastante bien , ademas de eso tenia una camara inalambrica para ver a traves del televisor por donde iba el carro , puedes ver el carro en este link YouTube - control remoto  si necesitas una mejor orientacion contactame




genio total, si vos me podrias pasar los planos de los modulos rf que usaste (emisor- receptor) te lo agradeceria muchisimo gracias


----------

